# Ruger sp 101...trouble?????



## olbuck (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a Ruger sp 101 357 mag.
The problem I'm having is when using it single action the cylinder "some times" doesn't rotate untill you pull the hammer a couple of times.
Does anyone experience this?
I have sent this to Ruger twice and they put in new parts But they say it is something i'm doing wrong..

Now, I only live a half hour from the factory,, So I met with the tech people...You can't get close to the factory so don't try..
I had to go in with someone with special clearence, that took some doing. Well, long story short I still have the pistol It's still missing
a rotating..................My next move is to send it via mail back to Ruger and demand a new sp101...No problem except 
I'm wondering if I'm the only person with this problem


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

most likely you are still depressing the trigger as you work the hammer. when you notice it happening you release the trigger and then it works again..... now TRY to make it happen by doing it on purpose, as a check.


----------



## olbuck (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply...
That's what the tech said from Ruger. So I try to be consius and keep my trigger finger out of thr trigger guard.
This is a real diffrent problem and I'm not going to trust this pistol.....Today I'm going to take it to a gunsmith and get rid of it....
Back to shooting Browining and Smith..


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

olbuck said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> That's what the tech said from Ruger. So I try to be consius and keep my trigger finger out of thr trigger guard.
> This is a real diffrent problem and I'm not going to trust this pistol.....Today I'm going to take it to a gunsmith and get rid of it....
> Back to shooting Browining and Smith..


i had a sp101 327 magnum and just a wild guess is if you bought it use, when cleaning the gun and this is in your manual remove the trigger assembly and check the paul, if it is in the wrong position before you put it back together its real easy for a detent and spring to fly out of there and you might not even know it. like i said its a wild guess and i would bet the ruger tech is right


----------



## olbuck (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
So to end this thread. I'll accept that it was the way I was handling the sp..
So today I traded it for a new Smith 
Thanks


----------



## skidder (Mar 10, 2011)

I sense a fabrication.


----------



## cowboy2 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Ruger SP101*

I have 3 Ruger Sp101 2 327 cal and 1 357 cal.I have not had a bit of problems with any of them.I carry one of them all the time.Sorry to hear you had a problem


----------

